# Which cage?



## Piptherussiandwarf (May 27, 2020)

https://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/small-pet/small-pet/hamster/savic-plaza-hamster-and-rat-cage

https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/hutches_cages/hamster_cages/hamster_cages/174238

{skyline barney cage too but it's out of stock. Normally £72)

Hey guys, just wondering which cage appears better? there's basically no size difference but there is a price difference in each of the cages. Reviews all seem ok,some bad, most good. I'm really stcuk with which one is better quality and if a male syrian would be happy in any of them?


----------



## -Lily- (Aug 3, 2020)

If they are the same size, you could choose either.

A Male Syrian may be happy in a cage that size, it depends on the hamster.


----------



## Sarah Chambers (Oct 10, 2020)

My female Syrian has the first from pets at home and it's amazing!


----------

